
Creative Commons movie to be released - dustinmoorenet
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/265932231/tex-montana-will-survive-worldwide-release
======
dustinmoorenet
I posted this here for two reasons. I really liked 'Battery' and I like the
idea of funding movies and giving them away for free. They need to make a
living, and we need accessible art.

